# Model Mayhem - worthwhile or waste of time?



## cgipson1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wasn't sure where to post this.. 

Have never joined Model Mayhem... thought about it, but it most of the "models" I have see on it just don't interest me.  Interesting article I found about Model Mayhem also... 

4 Reasons Why Model Mayhem Is Killing Photography « PhotoCynic

your thoughts?


----------



## e.rose (Nov 2, 2011)

I like it because it's allowed me to work with strangers and get more comfortable working with people I've never met before (as opposed to my family and friends)... but recently I've been getting more selective about who I'm willing to do a trade shoot with... mostly because everyone on there is looking for free sh*t... and not all of them are going to help my portfolio 

There are definitely a lot of inexperienced people on there, but there are a few experienced people... or just confidant people with a knack for modeling, haha.  It's just been an easy way for me to practice... when they're not flaking out, that is.  

::going to read the article you linked now::


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 2, 2011)

Here is a great point of view on Model Mayhem.

Public Service Message - Model Mayhem - Canon Digital Photography Forums


----------



## e.rose (Nov 3, 2011)

EIngerson said:


> Here is a great point of view on Model Mayhem.
> 
> Public Service Message - Model Mayhem - Canon Digital Photography Forums



That's actually pretty damn accurate.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 3, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Wasn't sure where to post this..
> 
> Have never joined Model Mayhem... thought about it, but it most of the "models" I have see on it just don't interest me.  Interesting article I found about Model Mayhem also...
> 
> ...



ROFL @ "*Just because some girl that has pictures that some creepy fauxtographer took of her after telling her she&#8217;s beautiful in a mall food court in no way means that she&#8217;s a model*"


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 3, 2011)

pretty funny reads and likely both pretty accurate. ive been talking to a new friend of mine and happened to get into photo talk and i found out she's on MM under a psuedo name. so now when she gets back into town were going to get some shots. so it kinda worked for me in an backwards sort of way lol.   i'll tell you if she flakes lol.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 3, 2011)

12sndsgood said:


> pretty funny reads and likely both pretty accurate. ive been talking to a new friend of mine and happened to get into photo talk and i found out she's on MM under a psuedo name. so now when she gets back into town were going to get some shots. so it kinda worked for me in an backwards sort of way lol.   i'll tell you if she flakes lol.



post pics too please


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 3, 2011)

The main reason I never joined MM was that a lot of the models seem skanky, not all.. but a lot of them! I may try it eventually just to get some practice.. but will probably be pretty selective. I saw another article (couldn't find the link) that several MM members had been busted for prostitution, and were using MM as a means of "getting out there!" lol!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 3, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> The main reason I never joined MM was that a lot of the models seem skanky, not all.. but a lot of them! I may try it eventually just to get some practice.. but will probably be pretty selective. I saw another article (couldn't find the link) that several MM members had been busted for prostitution, and were using MM as a means of "getting out there!" lol!



thats nuts!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 3, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > The main reason I never joined MM was that a lot of the models seem skanky, not all.. but a lot of them! I may try it eventually just to get some practice.. but will probably be pretty selective. I saw another article (couldn't find the link) that several MM members had been busted for prostitution, and were using MM as a means of "getting out there!" lol!
> ...



The "Skanky" part.. or the "Prostitution" part? lol!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 3, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...



The "ho-ing" part. Didn't realize they were trolling the MM. Some of the pro models seem skanky, thats not really a big deal LoL


----------



## joealcantar (Nov 3, 2011)

I get new gear and need a test subject - they show up and we both get what we wanted.  The key thing is to make sure you know your equipment and how to use it during the paid sessions.  Picked up a few portraiture , weddings from being there.  
-
Never had a problem with MM, shoot well, Joe


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 3, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> I get new gear and need a test subject - they show up and we both get what we wanted.  The key thing is to make sure you know your equipment and how to use it during the paid sessions.  Picked up a few portraiture , weddings from being there.
> -
> Never had a problem with MM, shoot well, Joe



^^^thanks for posting that info. I was thinking about joining MM and trolling for a nice, sweet, ambitious, *newB *lady on there to come pose for our college studio lighting class in trade for the pics.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 3, 2011)

The article seems to have been written by someone with an axe to grind.  Are there really that many people (either models or photographers) who expect to get paying gigs out of an MM meet?


----------



## Buckster (Nov 3, 2011)

tirediron said:


> The article seems to have been written by someone with an axe to grind.  Are there really that many people (either models or photographers) who expect to get paying gigs out of an MM meet?


+1

It's a good place for those looking to hone their craft.  Working with people they don't personally know, they can learn how to deal with various personalities, get more comfortable with directing people for posing, try different lighting setups, and so forth, and they can do it without a big outlay of money by shooting mutual FT.

For the pros who have nothing to learn and nothing to gain by doing FT, so what?  Just don't take on the ones that don't pay, and state clearly in your profile that you ONLY shoot for money, NEVER FT.  No harm, no foul.

And if hookers are really a problem, just choose the models who state in their profile they don't do nude.  If, on the other hand, nudes are what the photographer wants to get experience with, maybe just be up front about it when making the initial connection with a friendly note that states something along the lines of, "Recognizing that some "models" on MM are actually sex workers, please take note that I am not looking for that sort of thing in any way, am only interested in photography, expect the same from potential models, and will report any solicitation to the police."

Seems simple enough.

ETA: It's always a good idea to not be alone too, and that goes for both the photographer and the model.  Have an "assistant" with you, even if only to be there as a witness.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 3, 2011)

sounds like good common sense advice, Buckster!


----------



## spacefuzz (Nov 3, 2011)

I do know a guy at work who gets his girfriends off model mayhem, he usually shoots porn style stuff so guess thats not a stretch. 

I tried setting up some free shoots this week and was kind of amazed at how much some poeple wanted to charge.


----------



## TPTPhotography (Nov 3, 2011)

MM, what can I say - guilty...  lol, anyway, I have gotten quite a few shoots from there, and yes I shoot TF.  Only reason I shoot for the TF is to experiment, try new lighting styles, experiment with new equipment etc and of course the most popular reason was to build my portfolio when I was starting out.  I do not like to experiment when I have a paying customer in front of my camera.  You can always tell future clients that you are a great photographer but you need to show your work as well.  I agree there are too many fakes, wannabees and people with hidden agendas on the site but the truth of the matter is if you know what YOU need and the site has the potential to give it to you, then go get it and expect nothing more than what you set your sites on.   I have picked up  a couple of paid shoots from there but do not put my efforts into getting business from the site.  Once again used strictly for practicing and experimenting.  Hope this helps the newbies


----------



## Tee (Nov 4, 2011)

Model Mayhem is a great tool if used properly. There are many GWC's who could really care less about improving their craft. There are MANY models who specifically cater to said GWC's. It's easy cash. If you've ever seen a girls port with incredibly horrid images and wondering why they charge or rather who in the world would pay them, this stems from two basic reasons: 1) they cater to GWC's 2) they went to an amaturish group photo shoot where the photographers had to pay them to shoot one on one. This gives them an inflated sense of self worth to the modeling world and an entitlement to charge money. Good for them, I say. Someone's gonna pay them and it doesn't have to be you. 

My way of doing things is to research the models. I look at who they have credited and then look at those ports, tags left on their page to see if there's any recent "great shooting with you" messages and I actually read what they have written on their profiles. If I get a drama queen vibe, I move on. I always shoot models who have equal or better ports than I do (which is about 99% of the models on there ) and I will pay for the right model if it means increasing the quality of my port. One line emails like "Let's shoot!" go right to the recycling bin. 

Lastly, network network and network with other photographers and models. I attended a lighting workshop last month. From networking at that one workshop, I was given 4 models that flew under the radar on MM and found two nearby studios that rent at a steal of a rate. I found that workshop through Model Mayhem.

If you're new and expecting models to flock to shoot with you, you're probably gonna be a little disappointed. Get out there, message models and do your homework. One last thing- a model release for every shoot. Protect yourself and the model.


----------



## Raian-san (Nov 4, 2011)

Buckster said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > ETA: It's always a good idea to not be alone too, and that goes for both the photographer and the model.  Have an "assistant" with you, even if only to be there as a witness.
> ...


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 4, 2011)

I actually found out about the site from a buddy of mine who is not even close to be a photographer or anything else related to the site.  I told him I was getting models of craigslist to shoot and he's like you should use model mayhem...  I think eventually I'll use it, but I don't think anyone can disagree that there is a creep factor to it.  I was reading one guys explanation of why someone could not bring along a chaperon because it takes away from the connection the photographer and model must have for a good shoot.  It also seems like half of the girls that say no to nudity somehow are ok with suggested nudity like hands over breasts or a pretty much see through shirt.  I think I will use it most for out of town shoots when I'm on vacation or in other countries... kind of speedier than craigslist I would imagine.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Nov 6, 2011)

I've had very good contacts via MM. There are some very professional models there, esp. the Fine Art Nude models. They all know each other, it's a smart and tight group. I don't shoot nudes much anymore, and fashion models tend to be agency-represented, so I've wound down my activity there... But MM is a good place if you have some common sense. It's a perfect place to transition from GWC to Artist or Commercial Shooter. But you get what you pay for. If you want to improve your photography spend some money on models. You will get more out of it than another lens or some other piece of gear.


----------

